# About Composer Darren Fung's Score for Equus-Story of the Horse Series



## muziksculp (Sep 22, 2018)

*Equus Story of the Horse.



*


A new series on Canadian TV begins Sept. 23rd, 2018.

Hopefully it will show in the US, and other parts of the globe. Lovely score by composer Darren Fung, Enjoy.

The Soundtrack is available on iTunes.


----------



## BenG (Sep 22, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> *Equus The Story of the Horse*, a series on Canadian TV begins Sept. 23rd, 2018.
> 
> Hopefully it will show in the US, and other parts of the globe. Lovely score by composer Darren Fung, Enjoy.
> 
> The Soundtrack is available on iTunes.




Darren is a fantastic composer and just a great guy in general. Was fortunate enough to hear him generously speak about his score/work recently and learned a ton!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 22, 2018)

Darren rocks!


----------

